# Fish attacking plant



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

im not a plpant expert so i dont know the name of my plant but its tall, long and kinda thin stems that go up, well recently my swordtail has started nipping at some of them, itll bite on the ends and try to rip them out and some of them are starting to die, anything that I can do?


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

Remove the fish or the plant.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

Could the plant be some kind of val? 
http://www.pets-warehouse.com/plants/pic/58BL.jpg

Well anyway some plants are not suitable for some types of fish or it might just be your fishes personality so.....i would not get rid of the fish like suggested by stealth but get rid of the plant if you dont like the fish eating the plant. There are lots and lots of aquarium plants out there that you could buy as a substitute so have a look around. There might even be variations around that look pretty similar that your fish wont eat. It is pretty much try and see if the fish still eats it and if it does the try another. Hope this helps piotrkol1


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Watch the plant and fish closely,notice if the plants is already dieing off. most likely the fish is helping you by eating off the dead plants.;-) If the plants are vals they probably need more light. How much lighting do you have?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm thinking anacharis. Though I'd have to agree with Mary's assessment. It would help to know the plant and tank setup.


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

well here a pic of it that i posted here
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7649


----------



## Carlton (Feb 19, 2006)

do you have a picture of the plant?
i might know wat it is
if the fish dies,the plants are dying


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Carlton said:


> do you have a picture of the plant?
> i might know wat it is
> if the fish dies,the plants are dying


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
just posted link in post above


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like an onion plant. Could be a val of some sort. Never heard of fish eating it. Not even goldies.


----------



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

ah man. I know plants are good for the fishes, but like it is sooo much more of a maintenance to keep them. I bought a couple batches of anacharis, but the moment the fish are hungry or get bored, they decide to take the anacharis' clothes off(pluck the leaves/eat). Then I end up with a tank with a buncha anacharis leaves that make tank 10x more messy and clogging my filter system. I think im gonna have to switch from using the anacharis.


----------



## Fishystarter (Feb 26, 2006)

I would say move the plant


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

well the fish that was attacking the plant died so everythings good now


----------

